# Hapkido In Nyc



## Black Belt FC (Aug 26, 2004)

Visiting Black belts are welcome to train at HAPKIDO.CN (BBFC) after Nov. 2004, color belts must get their instrutors written permission. There's a two day limit and visitors must pay a $10.00 per day floor mat fee.

Our school is currently expanding its facilities and hope to be a center for traveling Hapkido instructors and students in New York City. I'm just wondering how many other schools allow this? Any comments?


In add'l plans are underway to create Hapkido seminars in 2005, I invite interested Hapkido instructors 4th dan WHF, WKF, NKMAA, ICHF or Kwan certified instructors and higher to email me with seminars requirements. 

Lugo


----------



## kwanjang (Aug 27, 2004)

During my travels across the US, Canada and Mexico during the 60s and 70s, I visited and trained at any Dojangs, Kwoons, and Dojos that allowed visitors.  I can do no less myself, and my school is open to all who are willing to work out on whatever is being taught and respect our dojang as if it was theirs.  I charge no fee to visitors unless they plan to stay longer than a week.  FWIW, my white belt is a permanent fixture in my gear bag, and I would not hesitate to put it on anytime I have the chance to visit a school.  I allows a school owner to see that I am not interested in strutting my stuff... just interested in learning anything they are willing to share.


----------



## masterswife (Aug 27, 2004)

Likewise the schools of the American Hapkido Association are always open to those who travel. Time frame is not an issue. If staying for an extended period of time one of our blackbelts will host you. This has proven a very valuable way for hapkido practitioners from all over to share and train together. Many black belts and some of you on this board have stayed in my home when visiting. The door to our schools and my home is always open to hapkido practitioners. Just carrying on the traditions of Master Mike Wollmershauser.  Master Mike traveled extensively and in his early years in hapkido trained at many schools while visiting an area. He always wanted to return the favor to those in the art. If anyone wishes info contact us at amerhkd@aol.com Take care all.

Joannie Wollmershauser


----------



## howard (Aug 27, 2004)

kwanjang said:
			
		

> During my travels across the US, Canada and Mexico during the 60s and 70s, I visited and trained at any Dojangs, Kwoons, and Dojos that allowed visitors. I can do no less myself, and my school is open to all who are willing to work out on whatever is being taught and respect our dojang as if it was theirs. I charge no fee to visitors unless they plan to stay longer than a week. FWIW, my white belt is a permanent fixture in my gear bag, and I would not hesitate to put it on anytime I have the chance to visit a school. I allows a school owner to see that I am not interested in strutting my stuff... just interested in learning anything they are willing to share.


rudy, in all seriousness, i'd like to say that i have great respect for your attitude.  i wish there were many more martial artists like you.

is your school in ontario?  i would almost be willing to drive up to meet you, just because of the humility and generosity you display on this board.

again, please don't think this is a wind-up. i'm being serious.

all the best, howard

(btw, i love your comment about the white belt.  i agree with you.  i will wear a white belt, or no belt, to any shcool or seminar that is not affiliated with the kwan in which i train, jungkikwan.)


----------



## kwanjang (Aug 27, 2004)

Hello Howard:
Thanks for your compliment.  Our school is located in Sault Ste Marie, ON, and I do hope you can make it up North someday soon.  Please give me a shout beforehand, as I travel quite a bit doing seminars.  I want to make sure I am home when you arrive.  

I do not advise Winter visits (November to mid April), as the weather can get quite nasty.  Fall trips are beautiful because of the colors  In case you do plan to come... I am on seminar in Brainerd, MN Sept. 10-12 and I will be in Houston, TX around Oct. 14-17.  Other than these times you will be most welcome.  Email me at kwanjag@sympatico.ca to let me know when you can make it.


----------



## howard (Aug 28, 2004)

rudy, thanks very much...  it may be a while before i can make it up there, but i'd love to one of these days.  best regards, howard


----------



## kwanjang (Aug 28, 2004)

Howard:  I look forward to you and many others visiting us up North.  We are a bit out of the way, so visitors are few and far between.  We do get kinda lonely up here  FWIW.. the Soo (as Sault Ste Marie is known locally) is at the end of I-75 and right in the middle of the three Great Lakes. The Interational Bridge connects the twin cities with a five minute trip (and a possible half our delay at the border).


----------



## Master Todd Miller (Aug 29, 2004)

Some of us at the Jungki Kwan have been holding freindship seminars where Master's get together with different styles of Hapkido, Aikido, Ju-Jitsu and Aiki-Jujitsu.  It would be great to get KJN Rudy and any others who like the sound of no politics just freindship and learning.

Take care.


----------



## kwanjang (Aug 29, 2004)

Hello KJN Todd:
That sounds great.  I would love to do that (time permitting ofcourse).  I am sure some of the other forum members are equally interested in training together.  My home is always open to visitors, so come on up (North) that is.  BTW, I noticed I made an eror in my email address.  Here is the correct version.   kwanjang@sympatico.ca


----------



## Chris from CT (Sep 1, 2004)

kwanjang said:
			
		

> That sounds great.  I would love to do that (time permitting ofcourse).



The "Hapkido Friendship Seminars" have been great.  Looking foward to the next one.  I hope you'l be able to make it Rudy.

As far as our dojang door being open to outsiders...  Absolutely!  Of course, being a "martial arts junkie" like myself, I know the feeling of not being able to train for a little bit.   When I'm on vacation I always try to find a place to train so If I can be of benefit to others who suffer a similar ailment...    

I have been honored to have martial artists from all over, of many ranks and styles stop by to get some training in and will continue to do so.

Take care.


----------



## kwanjang (Sep 2, 2004)

Chris from CT said:
			
		

> The "Hapkido Friendship Seminars" have been great.  Looking foward to the next one.  I hope you'l be able to make it Rudy...



Hello Chris:
I think there is a real movement for serious practitioners to work together in harmony, and I love it.  I truly DO hope I can make it to some of these events; however, I do a lot of traveling to keep my NKMAA members happy  All I can do is try my best.  I have made a committment to be at JR West's event in March (I can only do one of them), so I will be sure to look for you all there.  It was nice to get on the mat with good people like Master Whalen, and I look forward to more of the same.  Bear in mind, I am not as spry as I used to be, but I still love to do what I can


----------



## Chris from CT (Sep 3, 2004)

kwanjang said:
			
		

> Hello Chris:
> I think there is a real movement for serious practitioners to work together in harmony, and I love it.  I truly DO hope I can make it to some of these events; however, I do a lot of traveling to keep my NKMAA members happy  All I can do is try my best.



I'm sure you do.  From all that I hear and read you put in more than your fair share of miles. 




			
				kwanjang said:
			
		

> I have made a committment to be at JR West's event in March (I can only do one of them), so I will be sure to look for you all there.



I hope to be in Mississippi again this March.  The last one I wnet to was fantastic.  Master West's really sets the standard for other major events.  

On top of that, they had some good viddles ("food" for us yankees).  

Take care.


----------



## kwanjang (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks Chris:
I will try my best to make some of the other fun events, and I will see many of you in Jackson next March I hope.


----------

